# RIM may end up owing Nokia $5 per phone



## pratyush997 (Nov 29, 2012)

> If you thought only Apple and Samsung are the ones who are rather excited about showing up in the courtrooms around the world, think again! This time, Nokia and RIM are at it. More specifically, Finnish smartphone maker Nokia dragged Canadian firm Research in Motion, makers of the BlackBerry handsets, to court over a dispute regarding how the BlackBerry phones hook up to Wi-Fi networks. A Swedish arbitrator has ruled in favour of Nokia.
> 
> The ruling clearly states that RIM was not entitled to make or sell mobile devices which can connect to Wi-Fi networks, using technology known as WLAN or Wireless Local Access Network Systems, without first agreeing to pay royalties with Nokia.
> 
> ...


*www.thinkdigit.com/Mobiles-and-PDAs/RIM-loses-patent-dispute-with-Nokia-over_11546.html
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> Many of the news headlines lately have been detailing the war between Samsung and Apple. As these are the market leaders, it is understandable. Under the radar however, Nokia and Research In Motion (RIM) are embroiled in their own wireless patent battle.
> Nokia have said that RIM “is not entitled to manufacture or sell products compatible with the WLAN standard without first agreeing with Nokia on the royalty to be paid for its manufacture and/or sale of subscriber terminals compatible with such standards.”
> 
> In 2003, the two companies signed an agreement. RIM are arguing that the license “should have covered patents for non-essential parts.”
> ...


link


----------



## Flash (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh. Not again!!!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

Now I only see suing news in this section.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 29, 2012)

JezZ!!!! Again ??? Oh...come on.


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2012)

Omg that's very bad for RIM


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 30, 2012)

Nokia is wasting their time and money. RIM will go bankrupt anyway.


----------



## amjath (Nov 30, 2012)

^ their only hope is bb10


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 30, 2012)

World War 3 is bieng fought as Sue-wars
belligerents : USA,South Korea,Finland,Canada


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 30, 2012)

Sam said:


> Nokia is wasting their time and money.* RIM will go bankrupt anyway.*



No Wonder.RIM has already lost most of its shares Its DO or DIE battle RIM's last chance is BB10


----------



## noob (Nov 30, 2012)

RIM's last chance is already gone  lol


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 1, 2012)

^Nop  Only thing keep RIM Going is its BBM & Its Service (PLAN).


----------

